# 'Super Breed' of cannabis



## Grower13 (Jun 8, 2011)

*'Super Breed' Of Medicinal Cannabis Developed By British Drug Firm*

Updated: Wednesday, 08 Jun 2011, 8:38 AM EDT
Published : Wednesday, 08 Jun 2011, 6:55 AM EDT
By NewsCore
LONDON - A British pharmaceutical company was working Wednesday to develop a new breed of cannabis-based products aimed at treating a range of conditions including diabetes, epilepsy and Crohn's disease.
GW Pharmaceuticals, which launched a cannabis-derived medicine for symptoms of multiple sclerosis last year, has cross-bred different types of the plant to produce a new strain that could treat a wide range of disorders.
The new varieties contain enhanced levels of therapeutic compounds, including an appetite suppressant cannabinoid called THCV, which the company hopes will be used in the treatment of type 2 diabetes, obesity and other metabolic disorders.
Research leader Dr. David Potter said, "We've demonstrated that there are something like 60 cannabinoids in the cannabis plant, and so far we've looked in detail only at 12 to 15. You could say we've only scratched the surface so far."
Human safety trials are already underway on some of the new varieties, and the company hopes that by combining THCV with other cannabinoids they will be able to treat inflammatory diseases and epilepsy.




​


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2011)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> Human safety trials are already underway on some of the new varieties,
> ​




*ME ME ME ME ME.... choose ME!...:rofl:*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2011)

Hard to imagine mmj that acts as an appetite suppressant.  I still get the munchies bad every now and then.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nothing curb's this appetite!    I would be a great candidate! :headbang:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd like to try some of that THCV appetite suppressent stuff :hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2011)

Tetrahydrocnnabivarin
Read some on that. Rare combo to find from what I gather. Present in certain sativas. most landrace and even then don't found in every pheno.
I haven't grown anything high in it...if I did I didn't know about it.
Mel Frank mentioned Mexican landraces are the only place he found it.
but others saying its present in African and Pakistani landraces.
but of course once it hits the market it's going to be a ton of hype and people making false claims. 

hXXp://www.marijuanagrowing.com/dhtml/knowledgebase.php?faqid=10


----------



## Roddy (Jun 8, 2011)

If reading correctly, this is a drug made from cannabis...not new strains??


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> If reading correctly, this is a drug made from cannabis...not new strains??


It's breeding. trying to up the THCV in the plant by hybridizing.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Breed on, and on and on LOL....bring on the super dope!


----------



## kaotik (Jun 9, 2011)

heard recently sub talking about THCV is real high in his JTR
5% or something
it's all jibberish to me, but thought i'd post


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2011)

of course it is!...to "hear" sub talk, his strains are "real high" in anything that might be considered desirable... 
...he's a salesman... tried and true...


----------



## Mutt (Jun 9, 2011)

One article said that THCV is more like our own receptors that the potential for a "high" is not that of regular THC. Basically saying...you don't get high off it, but has its uses in the medical feild.


----------



## BudLover#69 (Jun 10, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hard to imagine mmj that acts as an appetite suppressant. I still get the munchies bad every now and then.


 
Ya me too,  I can't even eat hardly if I don't smoke first!  I don't need any Crank-Weed,,,,,,,Weed makes me eat and I want to keep it that way!!


----------



## Erbal (Jun 10, 2011)

Wait, pot without the munchies? You guys better start selling that stock you invested in Nabisco...


----------



## niteshft (Jun 13, 2011)

There are strains like Durban Poison and Full Moon that is high in THCV. The THCV gives the user a spooky visual, almost trippy, high and has been known for some time. They generally are found in the equatorial regions and need 1000w and higher to develop properly. I've never read anywhere that it is responsible for appetite enhancement. Everyone must take what they read with a grain of salt.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 13, 2011)

I wonder if LSD by Barney's Farm has high thcv...said to produce a trippy effect.


----------



## Erbal (Jun 13, 2011)

All I know is this; I have never smoked any marijuana that ever gave me anything close to a "trippy like" effect.


----------



## Locked (Jun 13, 2011)

Erbal said:
			
		

> All I know is this; I have never smoked any marijuana that ever gave me anything close to a "trippy like" effect.




Me too until I ate it in a space cake in Jamaica....then it was definitely a feeling like shrooms for about an hour or so. Pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## Erbal (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, eating them is another story. I do agree the body high one gets can be similar to shrooms. Just goes to show that that your intake method affects the high that you get.


----------



## Locked (Jun 13, 2011)

Erbal said:
			
		

> Well, eating them is another story. I do agree the body high one gets can be similar to shrooms. Just goes to show that that your intake method affects the high that you get.



Oh helll yeah big difference on how you intake it....I will be using all my sugar leaf and bud in my freezer for making canna butter now instead of Hash. I am hooked on edibles. Love that high from them.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 13, 2011)

Erbal said:
			
		

> All I know is this; I have never smoked any marijuana that ever gave me anything close to a "trippy like" effect.


You should try mine then. Too much and I get purple auras around red or blue lights. Back in the 70s I recall actually having a full blown visual hallucination on Temple Balls. (hash)


----------



## Erbal (Jun 13, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> You should try mine then. Too much and I get purple auras around red or blue lights. Back in the 70s I recall actually having a full blown visual hallucination on Temple Balls. (hash)



I might just have to take you up on that offer 

Hammy - I do enjoy smoking hash, but I don't like doing it to often. A one gram chunk of hash goes a long ways for me. This is kind of similar to me and edibles. I enjoy them but usually only make them once a month. All in all, I prefer to smoke the buds, but I do enjoy a good dabbling around.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 14, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Me too until I ate it in a space cake in Jamaica....then it was definitely a feeling like shrooms for about an hour or so. Pretty freaking awesome.



Yes, eating is something else! We made brownies for a camping event a few years back, ate several the first night and went out caching....what a trip!! My caching partner was rolling around on the ground chasing his "tail", my son thought we were crazy!

LSD hasn't produced any trippy effect as advertised, is strong stuff though!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jun 14, 2011)

subcool was just gloating about thcv levels in jack the ripper. thats one strain that can make you trip if you take a few too many bong rips! 

heres the article: hxxps://www.greenpassion.org/index.php?/topic/28301-the-ripper-effect/


----------



## sfttailpaul (Feb 8, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> *'Super Breed' Of Medicinal Cannabis Developed By British Drug Firm*
> 
> Human safety trials are already underway on some of the new varieties...
> ​



No me, me, me. By would I ever like to get to be a "Human trial" candidate. I really would love a job as a professional "taste-tester" but that only happens in disneyland...


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 9, 2012)

MY weed has THCV, and THCM, and THCz (two as yet unknown cannabioids) I have a pheno that will cure ANYTHING in three hits! One pheno makes you eat like a pig, another causes anorexia like symptoms. I have weed that would make Steven Hawking sit up in his chair and sing like Elvis. You want super weed? I have a strain that will cure stupid. It's kind of expensive though....

Human safty trials are on-going 

Peace


----------



## ray jay (Feb 9, 2012)

Hammy, You ever try cooking with Hash? A Guy at my hydro store told me how to use the hash in cooking. It takes away all the green taste also. Ive made Brownies and Lemon bars so far and everyone likes. Ask 4u, Him and his old lady had a few. All you do is take some hash ( hydro guy said 1 gram I used 2 grams) and melt it into the Oil or Butter it will pretty much desolve away after a few minutes on a low heat. Add it to rest of ingredance and follow directions on recipe. Enjoy the High.


----------



## Hick (Feb 9, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> MY weed has THCV, and THCM, and THCz (two as yet unknown cannabioids) I have a pheno that will cure ANYTHING in three hits! One pheno makes you eat like a pig, another causes anorexia like symptoms. I have weed that would make Steven Hawking sit up in his chair and sing like Elvis. You want super weed? I have a strain that will cure stupid. It's kind of expensive though....
> 
> Human safty trials are on-going
> 
> Peace



   "MONKEYPAW"!!!!!...:rofl:


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2012)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Hammy, You ever try cooking with Hash? A Guy at my hydro store told me how to use the hash in cooking. It takes away all the green taste also. Ive made Brownies and Lemon bars so far and everyone likes. Ask 4u, Him and his old lady had a few. All you do is take some hash ( hydro guy said 1 gram I used 2 grams) and melt it into the Oil or Butter it will pretty much desolve away after a few minutes on a low heat. Add it to rest of ingredance and follow directions on recipe. Enjoy the High.




Nice....I will try it next time I make some hash. Thanks ray.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> "MONKEYPAW"!!!!!...:rofl:




Which Hemisphere?.....


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know what a "monkeypaw" is except in nautical terms, and because of that I like it 

Hammy, I don't know what you mean either -- "Hemisphere?" I'm thinking in dimensions -- multidimensions -- an infinite amount of them just a little different than this one -- in one of them my post is an advertizement -- not a joke -- What did you mean by that?

Peace


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I don't know what a "monkeypaw" is except in nautical terms, and because of that I like it
> 
> Hammy, I don't know what you mean either -- "Hemisphere?" I'm thinking in dimensions -- multidimensions -- an infinite amount of them just a little different than this one -- in one of them my post is an advertizement -- not a joke -- What did you mean by that?
> 
> Peace



.. it's a very rare and coveted strain HF, Available only to and through a very elite group of growers... Made famous by it's ability to regenerate year after year from root stock......
  Yup, that's right. You just chop(chainsaw) em down every fall and next spring, it grows right back with twice the vigor......
So intensely potent, even the males fan leaves produce a pleasant euphoric high. 
The 'northern' hemi' version grows 3-4 foot long, braided or twisted like a rope, looking buds, growing "clockwise" up the stalks.....
  Of course, the "southern" version grows _counter_ clockwise...




...........................:rofl:.............


----------



## Locked (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol Hick.....the back story on the Monkey Paw(s) gets better and better.


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 10, 2012)

I want some....


----------



## rickyjack9 (Feb 10, 2012)

guess we are all ripped. i think someone mentioned enhancement
when they meant suppressant. im diabetic 2 and i get hungry when using.
anyway one person one vote. Why is something with a thousand names
and known not to be deadly, illegal?  PLEASE


----------



## Maximlis (Feb 15, 2012)

Ya that a good effort. Carry on. can you tell me how the process is carried out?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Feb 15, 2012)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Hammy, You ever try cooking with Hash? A Guy at my hydro store told me how to use the hash in cooking. It takes away all the green taste also. Ive made Brownies and Lemon bars so far and everyone likes. Ask 4u, Him and his old lady had a few. All you do is take some hash ( hydro guy said 1 gram I used 2 grams) and melt it into the Oil or Butter it will pretty much desolve away after a few minutes on a low heat. Add it to rest of ingredance and follow directions on recipe. Enjoy the High.


using well made BHO is awesome... 3 grams to a 9x13'' batch of brownies and you will hallucinate lol.


----------

